# Proximal ureteroureterostomy



## vanessa01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Help these were done lap and the ureter section does not have lots of options -here is what my provider did
Proximal ureteroureterostomy,nephropexy and mobilization of the bladder

I am leaning towards 50544 with mod 52 for the nephropexy and unlisted CPT 50949 for the ureteroureterostomy but not sure about the mobilization of the bladder?

Another option would be to only use the unlisted code and price it for all the codes combined?
any ideas on this one
Thanks
Vanessa


----------

